# missing scales and maybe fin rot



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

okay im not sure about the fin rot....i may just be paranoid. but it looks like along his back hes missing scales...alot..its like a straigh line and then some around his face. i dont know if its his coloring and im sitll being paranoid. could the light i have be lightening up his coloring? hes been acting happy, happier than normal flashing his fins all big and flaring at the omega red in the next tank, i just dont wan to breed him if there is something wrong...any thing anyone ?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Hmmmm...IDK.

I think you're paranoid, since most missing scales and finnage issues occur after spawning.

If he has a nest you should release them and see if they spawn.


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

he has a really big nest and i order the shrimp eggs yesterday so i figured i would put her in with him tomorrow, or maybe just wait till the eggs arrive so i know i have them for sure. question: water changes with the fry?...


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ok so your good for about a day or so, since brine shrimp take a while to hatch. I reccomend you have two hatcheries going at all times (one started 12 hours after the first).

If you spawned in a half filled ten gallon tank, and you have a filter, you shouldn't have to change the water until the fry are two weeks old.
To change the water use an airline tubing as a siphon with an air stone attached to the end. You won't hurt fry this way. Take out 50% of the water and replace twice as much. For a half filled ten gallon take out 2.5 gallons and replace five gallons. The water you are replaceing *MUST BE THE SAME TEMPERATURE AS THE SPAWNING TANK!!!!*


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

kk thanks


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

No problem ))


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good advice about the hatcheries, Mr Vampire.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Good advice about the hatcheries, Mr Vampire.


 
Thanks


----------

